# Will I need bushings for this landscape rake?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I bought a used rake recently to help get rid of the rocks on the property. I just noticed today that the holes on the bottom are a bit bigger than the holes at the top. I was told this is a CAT1 implement and so I didn't think I would need to purchase bushings. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That setup is correct, larger pins on the bottom and a smaller pin on the top link, the bottom pins take the load when pulling and carrying, the top link is for levelling and to hold the implement when raised and travelling, so doesn't need to be a large pin.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Pins and holes should all be the same diameter. Bush as required.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I have 3 implements and top and bottom cat one are different sizes, the chart shows different sizes also.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You all might be saying the same thing. Pin should be sized to fit the implement hole. Pin should also be sized or a bushing installed to fit the lift arms. B.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

So the OP bought a Cat1 linkage rake and has a Cat1 tractor, so if OP has Cat1 lower pins and his top link is Cat1, why would the OP need bushes??, if the OP has a Cat2 top link, then yeh!!, he will need bushes.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If it’s in fact a cat 1 attachment, which it looks to be then your pins are fine. The top link is always a tad smaller than the lift arms.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

It's confusing to me why an attachment manufacturer would make the top holes a different size than the bottom holes. Why would they do this?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So you don't put it on upside down.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Same reason the cat 1 quick hitch attachment requires bushings as the holes are cat 2 size…some things ya just roll with and this is one of them things.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

If useing a quick hitch ....you may need bushings depending on brand of QH.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pioneerMan said:


> It's confusing to me why an attachment manufacturer would make the top holes a different size than the bottom holes. Why would they do this?


Read post#2, that explains why.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I bought some pins the last time I went to town. Why do they make them so long?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

They make all different lengths.......longer is better than too short.

Those lower ones are quite long.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pioneerMan said:


> I bought some pins the last time I went to town. Why do they make them so long?
> 
> View attachment 80024



They are drawbar pins pioneerman.


----------



## MHarryE (Oct 28, 2011)

As shown in the attachments, hitch dimensions are standards that were created over 70 years ago. Pins in Post #13 are drawbar hitch pins, not 3 point pins. Any farm supply store will have the proper pin sizes in bins labeled for the hitch category. The standards were set for implement interchangeability and insuring pin sizes are capable of handling the tractor size. Bushings allow using implements for smaller tractors to be used on larger tractors but realize that by using bushings a person is using an implement intended for a smaller size tractor on a higher horsepower tractor.


----------

